# Any singers? [electronica]



## Delphinidae (May 7, 2009)

I'd be interested in whether there are people with singing/writing talent here who would like to make their talent available for my use.

I'm in the middle of an extensive art block here (probably north of 6 months by now) and I figured I could probably revive myself if I had a little song or poem to work on. I could sing on my own, but I'm too shy for that. And I have practically no writing or poetic talent whatsoever.

*Everyone*'s welcome, but I would prefer royalty-free performances if anyone's willing. Yeah, I'm a cheap bastard by default.
Whoever assists will naturally be credited for it.

Online _a capella_ resources are welcome too, I don't know much about them and I'm too tired to reach after my Google-Fu skills. But it would be cooler if some furry faggot sang for me.  Or (a) girl(s).

I will appreciate comments here, but I'd much prefer notes on FA instead - for that, use the paw button on the left.
Thank you in advance.


----------

